# Are Carolina blowfish safe to eat?



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

*Are Carolina blowfish safe to eat?*


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Only one way to find out...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats a lot of good eating you got there. 
And a lot of work to get there.
Where did you get into them like that?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

safe to eat, and delicous as well. easy too clean


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Clean them like this. You can use a fork, just bend the tines and don't let your wife see you used one of her good forks. Use a pair of gloves, their skin is really rough.

http://drumwagon.com/dw-images/toadfish_big.MPG


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice mess of puffers jef


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh I get it!!!... Dumb Toron Question.

I almost fell for that .... Good one jefferyweeks.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

watch out there poisonous if you don't know how to eat them,


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

O.K....................here's a hint.... google (or use dictionary ) ....FUGU


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

not the northern puffers


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol, you folks must be confusing the hell out of some lurkers. So for those that don't already know better you can eat the puffers caught here & they are delicious. These ARE NOT the blowfish that is popular in Japan (fugu) that kills a bunch of ppl each year.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Yum...Yum... the real "Chicken of the Sea". I'm 66 , have eaten I don't know how many and can't wait to get more.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

jeffreyweeks said:


> *Are Carolina blowfish safe to eat?*


Darn! I just noticed this post had a link. It's a information post --not a question.

Click on blue for the link...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> Thats a lot of good eating you got there.
> And a lot of work to get there.
> Where did you get into them like that?


Something tells me that a stock pic from someone else.......


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Just a thought, but shouldn't he be paying for a sponsorship if he is going to post a link to his own page? I've heard posts have been deleted in the past for such things...


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

The Examiner isn't his page, it's a newspaper. He's a journalist, and he's not profiting by posting that link.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

brandonmc said:


> The Examiner isn't his page, it's a newspaper. He's a journalist, and he's not profiting by posting that link.


OK then The Examiner needs to pay a sponsorship. It's taking P&S viewers to their page where they see their advertisers.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Take it up with the site's owner. I have always enjoyed reading Jeffrey's articles, and I suspect that most of the membership here will tell you the same thing.


----------

